# above ground wood beds



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

what is the best wood to use, and how high should the be?

I just did a 20x10 bed that is about 6 inches raised, but now I want to put in two more planters and bring in some natures way soil.

I want them to be 4'x8'

Any advice is appreciated.

Mike


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The treated landscape timbers will last a good while. They are basically a rounded off 4x4 and you can double them up to get it higher.


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

I use treated 4x6's. Works great for me.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't use treated wood. I have concerns about some of the chemicals leaching. Obviously, if this is not a food plot, no big deal.

Best of luck.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

fangard said:


> I don't use treated wood. I have concerns about some of the chemicals leaching. Obviously, if this is not a food plot, no big deal.
> 
> Best of luck.


The treated wood today is not the same as that of 5 years ago...but I understand what you are saying relative to food plot. I don't use wood either...my beds are done in natural hill country stone, or chop limestone.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

bwguardian said:


> The treated wood today is not the same as that of 5 years ago...but I understand what you are saying relative to food plot. I don't use wood either...my beds are done in natural hill country stone, or chop limestone.


That is the way I currently have mine done, but was looking to get them up higher, say 12-16 inches.
And.....I want to add two other incremental beds.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I used Cedar 2x6's, two high with 4x4 posts. A little expensive, but it looks nice and should last many years.

My garden is 5 x 15 with posts every 5'.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

bwguardian said:


> The treated wood today is not the same as that of 5 years ago...but I understand what you are saying relative to food plot. I don't use wood either...my beds are done in natural hill country stone, or chop limestone.


I agree, the ACQ(copper) stuff is much better than the old Arsenic stuff.
Now, you have to worry more about corrosion of your fasteners. Can't win for losing.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Cedar is the only way to go IMO. Whether its copper or arsenic or whatever, when it comes to a food plot, it just isn't worth taking a chance...same for cresote.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Mikeyhunts said:


> That is the way I currently have mine done, but was looking to get them up higher, say 12-16 inches.
> And.....I want to add two other incremental beds.


Get some more and lay up another course either dry or in a mortar bed joint.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

I use untreated 2 x 12's and paint them with an outdoor paint to match the trim on my house. This has worked well for me however the cedar and stone ideas sound like they would look very nice as well.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

As said before .... do not use treated on your veggie garden!!!

I recently shopped for 2X10 Cedar and could not find them

I migh have to go with 1X which is actually 3/4"

BTW
10" minimum is the proper height


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Mikeyhunts said:


> what is the best wood to use, and how high should the be?
> 
> I just did a 20x10 bed that is about 6 inches raised, but now I want to put in two more planters and bring in some natures way soil.
> 
> ...


You could use a 4" wide concrete block. They are 4" wide x 8" tall x 16" long. Stagger the joints, stack them 2 courses high and fill the cells with concrete.

For a 4' x 8' x 16" tall bed you would need 36. Lowes sells them for $1.08 a piece.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Here is a picture of mine. It is cedar 2x6 cut to 5' lengths to make a 5' x 15' garden.


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Muddskipper said:


> As said before .... do not use treated on your veggie garden!!!


Why? Anything other than speculation to back up why you shouldn't?

Been doing it for years.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Same here... The landscape timbers I used have been in place for 10 years.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I build my beds with 3 - 2x12x10 untreated wood. I cut one in half and screw the corners with 3.5 inch deck screws to make 5x10 beds that are 12" deep. I have some that are 3 years old and still going. They do start to rot over time, but you can support the sides with a couple of pieces or rebar to get another year or more.


----------

